

Ask HN: Bootstrap for HTML emails? - snambi

Constructing a HTML email that works properly in various email clients is tough. The email needs to work in browser based clients as well as native clients such as Microsoft outlook, Mozilla Thunderbird and Mac Mail. Anyone who have attempted it before will know the pain.<p>Is there a library / framework that can create nice HTML email messages which are properly formatted for various email clients?
======
sil3ntmac
Yes! Here you are:

<http://htmlemailboilerplate.com/>

------
smcguinness
Mailchimp gives away templates that are tested for the most part. You don't
even have to be a customer, but I'm sure they'd love it if you were.

<http://mailchimp.com/resources/html-email-templates/>

~~~
DavidAdams
I tried one of mailchimp's new templates and it was a disaster. It was all
jacked up on Outlook. So beware. Mailchimp is great software, but I don't
think their QA on the newest templates was up to the standard.

------
program247365
Campaign monitor also has some free templates:
<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/templates/#galleryThumbs>

I really like the idea of a "Bootstrap for HTML" emails. :) Maybe you can ding
@mdo or @fat on Twitter and see if they'd be willing to throw in some "here's
how twitter does email" templates into github, like they did with Twitter
Bootstrap?

